# Dumb Laws



## OsteInmar

In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
For tourist to America.

_-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
-Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
_-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
-Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
-It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
-If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
-Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
-You can not fish while sitting on a camel._

And so on..

The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!


----------



## OldLady

OsteInmar said:


> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!


I really like not fishing while sitting on a camel.


----------



## rightwinger

What’s dumb about them?

Sensible legislation


----------



## Pete7469

OldLady said:


> I really like not fishing while sitting on a camel.



Its best to not do anything with a camel.


.


----------



## toobfreak

OsteInmar said:


> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!




*RULE #1:  America doesn't give a flying crap what Russians think!*
*RULE #2:  Americans couldn't give a shit about laws in Russia, new, old, stupid or otherwise!*
*RULE #3:  A sure sign of America-envy is a Russian who spends his days looking for things to try to ridicule America over because you can probably count on ONE HAND the number of Americans who bother to learn Russian so they can join Russian social media to try to irritate them over nothing.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

OsteInmar said:


> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!



so what happens in ny if you walk around on sundays with ice cream in your pocket? LOL


----------



## OsteInmar

LA RAM FAN said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what happens in ny if you walk around on sundays with ice cream in your pocket? LOL
Click to expand...


I gave a link to the American site.
dumblaws.com
IP - 23.253.100.84
US, San Antonio, West Commerc street
Look there.


----------



## OldLady

LA RAM FAN said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what happens in ny if you walk around on sundays with ice cream in your pocket? LOL
Click to expand...

Besides a big mess and a lot of laundry when you get home?


----------



## OsteInmar

toobfreak said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RULE #1:  America doesn't give a flying crap what Russians think!*
> *RULE #2:  Americans couldn't give a shit about laws in Russia, new, old, stupid or otherwise!*
> *RULE #3:  A sure sign of America-envy is a Russian who spends his days looking for things to try to ridicule America over because you can probably count on ONE HAND the number of Americans who bother to learn Russian so they can join Russian social media to try to irritate them over nothing.*
Click to expand...


1. Rule 1:
America is just a "piece of land in the ocean," so they will never be "great", even if they place their soldiers everywhere, they will organize wars and sell hamburgers, movies and music. People in other countries will understand where the Truth is, and where the Lies

 2. Rule 2.
 In Russia they say: "for any tricky nut, we'll put a Russian bolt on you". In this sinful World there were many idiots who wanted to argue with Russia. Remember forever:
- in the 19th century, the Russians taught French and took Paris
 - in the 20th century, the Russians learned German and occupied Berlin
 - in the 21st century, the Russians learn English ...
Anglo-Saxons should pray to God that the President of Russia is Putin. This scarecrow is set by the "King" in order not to resist Anglo-Saxons.

3. Rule 3
* I answer for the last time to this anonymous author.
 He is not an American, not a European, he is not a civilized person*
. He introduces enmity in the discussion and turns jokes.
 He writes such reports, for which in civilized countries, the court appoints several years of prison ...
 But in Ukraine, where is this anonymous, now a mess.
Ukrainians do not have work, they go around the world, they swear at Russians and shit.

 I grew up in the USSR, in Ukraine and can clearly define this type:

*Rogul!*


----------



## OsteInmar

OldLady said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what happens in ny if you walk around on sundays with ice cream in your pocket? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides a big mess and a lot of laundry when you get home?
Click to expand...


English is too primitive. It allows you to write phrases that can be understood as Good or Bad. Especially if these phrases are written with *socks*. 
If I write in Russian, then everything will be clear. But Forum moderation forbids the Russian language and even links to Russian


----------



## rightwinger

OsteInmar said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RULE #1:  America doesn't give a flying crap what Russians think!*
> *RULE #2:  Americans couldn't give a shit about laws in Russia, new, old, stupid or otherwise!*
> *RULE #3:  A sure sign of America-envy is a Russian who spends his days looking for things to try to ridicule America over because you can probably count on ONE HAND the number of Americans who bother to learn Russian so they can join Russian social media to try to irritate them over nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Rule 1:
> America is just a "piece of land in the ocean," so they will never be "great", even if they place their soldiers everywhere, they will organize wars and sell hamburgers, movies and music. People in other countries will understand where the Truth is, and where the Lies
> 
> 2. Rule 2.
> In Russia they say: "for any tricky nut, we'll put a Russian bolt on you". In this sinful World there were many idiots who wanted to argue with Russia. Remember forever:
> - in the 19th century, the Russians taught French and took Paris
> - in the 20th century, the Russians learned German and occupied Berlin
> - in the 21st century, the Russians learn English ...
> Anglo-Saxons should pray to God that the President of Russia is Putin. This scarecrow is set by the "King" in order not to resist Anglo-Saxons.
> 
> 3. Rule 3
> I answer for the last time to this anonymous author.
> He is not an American, not a European, he is not a civilized person
> . He introduces enmity in the discussion and turns jokes.
> He writes such reports, for which in civilized countries, the court appoints several years of prison ...
> But in Ukraine, where is this anonymous, now a mess.
> Ukrainians do not have work, they go around the world, they swear at Russians and shit.
> 
> I grew up in the USSR, in Ukraine and can clearly define this type:
> 
> Rogul!
Click to expand...

We will conquer you with our culture

Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans

Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture


----------



## OsteInmar

rightwinger said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RULE #1:  America doesn't give a flying crap what Russians think!*
> *RULE #2:  Americans couldn't give a shit about laws in Russia, new, old, stupid or otherwise!*
> *RULE #3:  A sure sign of America-envy is a Russian who spends his days looking for things to try to ridicule America over because you can probably count on ONE HAND the number of Americans who bother to learn Russian so they can join Russian social media to try to irritate them over nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Rule 1:
> America is just a "piece of land in the ocean," so they will never be "great", even if they place their soldiers everywhere, they will organize wars and sell hamburgers, movies and music. People in other countries will understand where the Truth is, and where the Lies
> 
> 2. Rule 2.
> In Russia they say: "for any tricky nut, we'll put a Russian bolt on you". In this sinful World there were many idiots who wanted to argue with Russia. Remember forever:
> - in the 19th century, the Russians taught French and took Paris
> - in the 20th century, the Russians learned German and occupied Berlin
> - in the 21st century, the Russians learn English ...
> Anglo-Saxons should pray to God that the President of Russia is Putin. This scarecrow is set by the "King" in order not to resist Anglo-Saxons.
> 
> 3. Rule 3
> I answer for the last time to this anonymous author.
> He is not an American, not a European, he is not a civilized person
> . He introduces enmity in the discussion and turns jokes.
> He writes such reports, for which in civilized countries, the court appoints several years of prison ...
> But in Ukraine, where is this anonymous, now a mess.
> Ukrainians do not have work, they go around the world, they swear at Russians and shit.
> 
> I grew up in the USSR, in Ukraine and can clearly define this type:
> 
> Rogul!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
Click to expand...


I made fun of it.
- "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
The rest I will not comment ..
Where on the forum is a yawning smile?


----------



## rightwinger

OsteInmar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RULE #1:  America doesn't give a flying crap what Russians think!*
> *RULE #2:  Americans couldn't give a shit about laws in Russia, new, old, stupid or otherwise!*
> *RULE #3:  A sure sign of America-envy is a Russian who spends his days looking for things to try to ridicule America over because you can probably count on ONE HAND the number of Americans who bother to learn Russian so they can join Russian social media to try to irritate them over nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Rule 1:
> America is just a "piece of land in the ocean," so they will never be "great", even if they place their soldiers everywhere, they will organize wars and sell hamburgers, movies and music. People in other countries will understand where the Truth is, and where the Lies
> 
> 2. Rule 2.
> In Russia they say: "for any tricky nut, we'll put a Russian bolt on you". In this sinful World there were many idiots who wanted to argue with Russia. Remember forever:
> - in the 19th century, the Russians taught French and took Paris
> - in the 20th century, the Russians learned German and occupied Berlin
> - in the 21st century, the Russians learn English ...
> Anglo-Saxons should pray to God that the President of Russia is Putin. This scarecrow is set by the "King" in order not to resist Anglo-Saxons.
> 
> 3. Rule 3
> I answer for the last time to this anonymous author.
> He is not an American, not a European, he is not a civilized person
> . He introduces enmity in the discussion and turns jokes.
> He writes such reports, for which in civilized countries, the court appoints several years of prison ...
> But in Ukraine, where is this anonymous, now a mess.
> Ukrainians do not have work, they go around the world, they swear at Russians and shit.
> 
> I grew up in the USSR, in Ukraine and can clearly define this type:
> 
> Rogul!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
Click to expand...


But Comrade.....your children love it
They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
They worship our rock and rap stars
They eat our hamburgers 
They speak our language

In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture


----------



## OsteInmar

rightwinger said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RULE #1:  America doesn't give a flying crap what Russians think!*
> *RULE #2:  Americans couldn't give a shit about laws in Russia, new, old, stupid or otherwise!*
> *RULE #3:  A sure sign of America-envy is a Russian who spends his days looking for things to try to ridicule America over because you can probably count on ONE HAND the number of Americans who bother to learn Russian so they can join Russian social media to try to irritate them over nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Rule 1:
> America is just a "piece of land in the ocean," so they will never be "great", even if they place their soldiers everywhere, they will organize wars and sell hamburgers, movies and music. People in other countries will understand where the Truth is, and where the Lies
> 
> 2. Rule 2.
> In Russia they say: "for any tricky nut, we'll put a Russian bolt on you". In this sinful World there were many idiots who wanted to argue with Russia. Remember forever:
> - in the 19th century, the Russians taught French and took Paris
> - in the 20th century, the Russians learned German and occupied Berlin
> - in the 21st century, the Russians learn English ...
> Anglo-Saxons should pray to God that the President of Russia is Putin. This scarecrow is set by the "King" in order not to resist Anglo-Saxons.
> 
> 3. Rule 3
> I answer for the last time to this anonymous author.
> He is not an American, not a European, he is not a civilized person
> . He introduces enmity in the discussion and turns jokes.
> He writes such reports, for which in civilized countries, the court appoints several years of prison ...
> But in Ukraine, where is this anonymous, now a mess.
> Ukrainians do not have work, they go around the world, they swear at Russians and shit.
> 
> I grew up in the USSR, in Ukraine and can clearly define this type:
> 
> Rogul!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
Click to expand...


Boy, you slept through it.
return to the USSR in the 1980s.
In those years, the "Soviet dissenters" wanted jeans, cud, American songs ...
Now the opposite is true.
The Russians are laughing at you.
Do not look CNN


----------



## Crepitus

LA RAM FAN said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what happens in ny if you walk around on sundays with ice cream in your pocket? LOL
Click to expand...

You stain your pants.


----------



## OsteInmar

Crepitus said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what happens in ny if you walk around on sundays with ice cream in your pocket? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stain your pants.
Click to expand...

What colored trousers and panties?


----------



## Crepitus

OsteInmar said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what happens in ny if you walk around on sundays with ice cream in your pocket? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stain your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What colored trousers and panties?
Click to expand...

The Levi's you are lying about not owning.


----------



## OsteInmar

Crepitus said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what happens in ny if you walk around on sundays with ice cream in your pocket? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stain your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What colored trousers and panties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Levi's you are lying about not owning.
Click to expand...

Aaaaaa ...
I understood you.
This is the beginning of the 80's ...
You buy jeans, not necessarily American.
Jeans Italian Raifl.
I must admit that the quality of American and Italian jeans was better than Soviet jeans:
- Soviet = 30 rubles
- American and Italian = 100 rubles (but bought on the illegal market for 200 rubles)

This is called not "paint", but "cook"

1. Get your jeans
2. Take the water tank
3. Pour into the tank "bleach"
4. Brew a few minutes
5. Jeans will become "ragged and blue"


----------



## Crepitus

OsteInmar said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what happens in ny if you walk around on sundays with ice cream in your pocket? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stain your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What colored trousers and panties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Levi's you are lying about not owning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaaaa ...
> I understood you.
> This is the beginning of the 80's ...
> You buy jeans, not necessarily American.
> Jeans Italian Raifl.
> I must admit that the quality of American and Italian jeans was better than Soviet jeans:
> - Soviet = 30 rubles
> - American and Italian = 100 rubles (but bought on the illegal market for 200 rubles)
> 
> This is called not "paint", but "cook"
> 
> 1. Get your jeans
> 2. Take the water tank
> 3. Pour into the tank "bleach"
> 4. Brew a few minutes
> 5. Jeans will become "ragged and blue"
Click to expand...

Lol, back in the eighties I made a tonne of money shipping used jeans to the Soviet Union.  Pre worn, practically worn-out,  american jeans sold better than new.


----------



## OsteInmar

Crepitus said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what happens in ny if you walk around on sundays with ice cream in your pocket? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You stain your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What colored trousers and panties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Levi's you are lying about not owning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaaaa ...
> I understood you.
> This is the beginning of the 80's ...
> You buy jeans, not necessarily American.
> Jeans Italian Raifl.
> I must admit that the quality of American and Italian jeans was better than Soviet jeans:
> - Soviet = 30 rubles
> - American and Italian = 100 rubles (but bought on the illegal market for 200 rubles)
> 
> This is called not "paint", but "cook"
> 
> 1. Get your jeans
> 2. Take the water tank
> 3. Pour into the tank "bleach"
> 4. Brew a few minutes
> 5. Jeans will become "ragged and blue"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, back in the eighties I made a tonne of money shipping used jeans to the Soviet Union.  Pre worn, practically worn-out,  american jeans sold better than new.
Click to expand...


Yes, it was, but a very long time ago ..
Now, Russians wear jeans, if they are very poor to work in the country .. gardening and farming ...
But, literate Russians prefer cotton pants manufactured by the USSR.
They are called "Storm".
Unfortunately, it's almost impossible to buy a high-quality product made according to the State Standard of the USSR GOST. Modern Russia sells only "fake of the USSR"


----------



## rightwinger

OsteInmar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *RULE #1:  America doesn't give a flying crap what Russians think!*
> *RULE #2:  Americans couldn't give a shit about laws in Russia, new, old, stupid or otherwise!*
> *RULE #3:  A sure sign of America-envy is a Russian who spends his days looking for things to try to ridicule America over because you can probably count on ONE HAND the number of Americans who bother to learn Russian so they can join Russian social media to try to irritate them over nothing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Rule 1:
> America is just a "piece of land in the ocean," so they will never be "great", even if they place their soldiers everywhere, they will organize wars and sell hamburgers, movies and music. People in other countries will understand where the Truth is, and where the Lies
> 
> 2. Rule 2.
> In Russia they say: "for any tricky nut, we'll put a Russian bolt on you". In this sinful World there were many idiots who wanted to argue with Russia. Remember forever:
> - in the 19th century, the Russians taught French and took Paris
> - in the 20th century, the Russians learned German and occupied Berlin
> - in the 21st century, the Russians learn English ...
> Anglo-Saxons should pray to God that the President of Russia is Putin. This scarecrow is set by the "King" in order not to resist Anglo-Saxons.
> 
> 3. Rule 3
> I answer for the last time to this anonymous author.
> He is not an American, not a European, he is not a civilized person
> . He introduces enmity in the discussion and turns jokes.
> He writes such reports, for which in civilized countries, the court appoints several years of prison ...
> But in Ukraine, where is this anonymous, now a mess.
> Ukrainians do not have work, they go around the world, they swear at Russians and shit.
> 
> I grew up in the USSR, in Ukraine and can clearly define this type:
> 
> Rogul!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy, you slept through it.
> return to the USSR in the 1980s.
> In those years, the "Soviet dissenters" wanted jeans, cud, American songs ...
> Now the opposite is true.
> The Russians are laughing at you.
> Do not look CNN
Click to expand...


Let’s go back to the 1980s and compare the Communist states of Russia and China. 

Russia was a super power, China was an isolated agrarian nation

In 35 years, China has embraced capitalism and has a GDP that rivals the US. Russia has regressed, population is stagnant, no Russian products are sold worldwide, their military still uses Soviet equipment

Why is that?

Because Russian culture is inferior. Russia’s people are lazy and uneducated. They would rather get drunk than work to improve themselves


----------



## rightwinger

OsteInmar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy, you slept through it.
> return to the USSR in the 1980s.
> In those years, the "Soviet dissenters" wanted jeans, cud, American songs ...
> Now the opposite is true.
> The Russians are laughing at you.
> Do not look CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s go back to the 1980s and compare the Communist states of Russia and China.
> 
> Russia was a super power, China was an isolated agrarian nation
> 
> In 35 years, China has embraced capitalism and has a GDP that rivals the US. Russia has regressed, population is stagnant, no Russian products are sold worldwide, their military still uses Soviet equipment
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Because Russian culture is inferior. Russia’s people are lazy and uneducated. They would rather get drunk than work to improve themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a question for another branch.
> We're talking about funny American laws, jeans and other nonsense ...
Click to expand...


We are talking about a superior American culture


----------



## Crepitus

Last time I was in eastern Europe 501s were still all the rage.


----------



## evenflow1969

OsteInmar said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RULE #1:  America doesn't give a flying crap what Russians think!*
> *RULE #2:  Americans couldn't give a shit about laws in Russia, new, old, stupid or otherwise!*
> *RULE #3:  A sure sign of America-envy is a Russian who spends his days looking for things to try to ridicule America over because you can probably count on ONE HAND the number of Americans who bother to learn Russian so they can join Russian social media to try to irritate them over nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Rule 1:
> America is just a "piece of land in the ocean," so they will never be "great", even if they place their soldiers everywhere, they will organize wars and sell hamburgers, movies and music. People in other countries will understand where the Truth is, and where the Lies
> 
> 2. Rule 2.
> In Russia they say: "for any tricky nut, we'll put a Russian bolt on you". In this sinful World there were many idiots who wanted to argue with Russia. Remember forever:
> - in the 19th century, the Russians taught French and took Paris
> - in the 20th century, the Russians learned German and occupied Berlin
> - in the 21st century, the Russians learn English ...
> Anglo-Saxons should pray to God that the President of Russia is Putin. This scarecrow is set by the "King" in order not to resist Anglo-Saxons.
> 
> 3. Rule 3
> * I answer for the last time to this anonymous author.
> He is not an American, not a European, he is not a civilized person*
> . He introduces enmity in the discussion and turns jokes.
> He writes such reports, for which in civilized countries, the court appoints several years of prison ...
> But in Ukraine, where is this anonymous, now a mess.
> Ukrainians do not have work, they go around the world, they swear at Russians and shit.
> 
> I grew up in the USSR, in Ukraine and can clearly define this type:
> 
> *Rogul!*
Click to expand...

I will remember for ever how your people are unable to run a governemnt for more than one hundred years. When you are capable of such thing then maybe you wil find a little respect! Till then shut the fuck up and drink you vodka!


----------



## OsteInmar

Wash your feet, American!

Feet on the table ..


----------



## OsteInmar

rightwinger said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy, you slept through it.
> return to the USSR in the 1980s.
> In those years, the "Soviet dissenters" wanted jeans, cud, American songs ...
> Now the opposite is true.
> The Russians are laughing at you.
> Do not look CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s go back to the 1980s and compare the Communist states of Russia and China.
> 
> Russia was a super power, China was an isolated agrarian nation
> 
> In 35 years, China has embraced capitalism and has a GDP that rivals the US. Russia has regressed, population is stagnant, no Russian products are sold worldwide, their military still uses Soviet equipment
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Because Russian culture is inferior. Russia’s people are lazy and uneducated. They would rather get drunk than work to improve themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a question for another branch.
> We're talking about funny American laws, jeans and other nonsense ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about a superior American culture
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy, you slept through it.
> return to the USSR in the 1980s.
> In those years, the "Soviet dissenters" wanted jeans, cud, American songs ...
> Now the opposite is true.
> The Russians are laughing at you.
> Do not look CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s go back to the 1980s and compare the Communist states of Russia and China.
> 
> Russia was a super power, China was an isolated agrarian nation
> 
> In 35 years, China has embraced capitalism and has a GDP that rivals the US. Russia has regressed, population is stagnant, no Russian products are sold worldwide, their military still uses Soviet equipment
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Because Russian culture is inferior. Russia’s people are lazy and uneducated. They would rather get drunk than work to improve themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a question for another branch.
> We're talking about funny American laws, jeans and other nonsense ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about a superior American culture
Click to expand...

You can talk about what you want. But on other branches
I will talk about stupid American laws.


----------



## rightwinger

OsteInmar said:


> Wash your feet, American!
> 
> Feet on the table ..



More American culture


----------



## rightwinger

OsteInmar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you slept through it.
> return to the USSR in the 1980s.
> In those years, the "Soviet dissenters" wanted jeans, cud, American songs ...
> Now the opposite is true.
> The Russians are laughing at you.
> Do not look CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s go back to the 1980s and compare the Communist states of Russia and China.
> 
> Russia was a super power, China was an isolated agrarian nation
> 
> In 35 years, China has embraced capitalism and has a GDP that rivals the US. Russia has regressed, population is stagnant, no Russian products are sold worldwide, their military still uses Soviet equipment
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Because Russian culture is inferior. Russia’s people are lazy and uneducated. They would rather get drunk than work to improve themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a question for another branch.
> We're talking about funny American laws, jeans and other nonsense ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about a superior American culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy, you slept through it.
> return to the USSR in the 1980s.
> In those years, the "Soviet dissenters" wanted jeans, cud, American songs ...
> Now the opposite is true.
> The Russians are laughing at you.
> Do not look CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s go back to the 1980s and compare the Communist states of Russia and China.
> 
> Russia was a super power, China was an isolated agrarian nation
> 
> In 35 years, China has embraced capitalism and has a GDP that rivals the US. Russia has regressed, population is stagnant, no Russian products are sold worldwide, their military still uses Soviet equipment
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Because Russian culture is inferior. Russia’s people are lazy and uneducated. They would rather get drunk than work to improve themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a question for another branch.
> We're talking about funny American laws, jeans and other nonsense ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about a superior American culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can talk about what you want. But on other branches
> I will talk about stupid American laws.
Click to expand...

None of those laws are enforced


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RULE #1:  America doesn't give a flying crap what Russians think!*
> *RULE #2:  Americans couldn't give a shit about laws in Russia, new, old, stupid or otherwise!*
> *RULE #3:  A sure sign of America-envy is a Russian who spends his days looking for things to try to ridicule America over because you can probably count on ONE HAND the number of Americans who bother to learn Russian so they can join Russian social media to try to irritate them over nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Rule 1:
> America is just a "piece of land in the ocean," so they will never be "great", even if they place their soldiers everywhere, they will organize wars and sell hamburgers, movies and music. People in other countries will understand where the Truth is, and where the Lies
> 
> 2. Rule 2.
> In Russia they say: "for any tricky nut, we'll put a Russian bolt on you". In this sinful World there were many idiots who wanted to argue with Russia. Remember forever:
> - in the 19th century, the Russians taught French and took Paris
> - in the 20th century, the Russians learned German and occupied Berlin
> - in the 21st century, the Russians learn English ...
> Anglo-Saxons should pray to God that the President of Russia is Putin. This scarecrow is set by the "King" in order not to resist Anglo-Saxons.
> 
> 3. Rule 3
> I answer for the last time to this anonymous author.
> He is not an American, not a European, he is not a civilized person
> . He introduces enmity in the discussion and turns jokes.
> He writes such reports, for which in civilized countries, the court appoints several years of prison ...
> But in Ukraine, where is this anonymous, now a mess.
> Ukrainians do not have work, they go around the world, they swear at Russians and shit.
> 
> I grew up in the USSR, in Ukraine and can clearly define this type:
> 
> Rogul!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
Click to expand...

True.  Who says, Honey--let's go out for dinner....you in the mood for Mexican or Russian tonight?
What is hot in Russian couture?

The only thing they've got is ballet--and they didn't invent it.


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you slept through it.
> return to the USSR in the 1980s.
> In those years, the "Soviet dissenters" wanted jeans, cud, American songs ...
> Now the opposite is true.
> The Russians are laughing at you.
> Do not look CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s go back to the 1980s and compare the Communist states of Russia and China.
> 
> Russia was a super power, China was an isolated agrarian nation
> 
> In 35 years, China has embraced capitalism and has a GDP that rivals the US. Russia has regressed, population is stagnant, no Russian products are sold worldwide, their military still uses Soviet equipment
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Because Russian culture is inferior. Russia’s people are lazy and uneducated. They would rather get drunk than work to improve themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a question for another branch.
> We're talking about funny American laws, jeans and other nonsense ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about a superior American culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you slept through it.
> return to the USSR in the 1980s.
> In those years, the "Soviet dissenters" wanted jeans, cud, American songs ...
> Now the opposite is true.
> The Russians are laughing at you.
> Do not look CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s go back to the 1980s and compare the Communist states of Russia and China.
> 
> Russia was a super power, China was an isolated agrarian nation
> 
> In 35 years, China has embraced capitalism and has a GDP that rivals the US. Russia has regressed, population is stagnant, no Russian products are sold worldwide, their military still uses Soviet equipment
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Because Russian culture is inferior. Russia’s people are lazy and uneducated. They would rather get drunk than work to improve themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a question for another branch.
> We're talking about funny American laws, jeans and other nonsense ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about a superior American culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can talk about what you want. But on other branches
> I will talk about stupid American laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those laws are enforced
Click to expand...

I can just see NYC cops patting down folks on the sidewalks on Sundays, looking for melting icecream.  Messy for the perp and the cop.


----------



## OsteInmar

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *RULE #1:  America doesn't give a flying crap what Russians think!*
> *RULE #2:  Americans couldn't give a shit about laws in Russia, new, old, stupid or otherwise!*
> *RULE #3:  A sure sign of America-envy is a Russian who spends his days looking for things to try to ridicule America over because you can probably count on ONE HAND the number of Americans who bother to learn Russian so they can join Russian social media to try to irritate them over nothing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Rule 1:
> America is just a "piece of land in the ocean," so they will never be "great", even if they place their soldiers everywhere, they will organize wars and sell hamburgers, movies and music. People in other countries will understand where the Truth is, and where the Lies
> 
> 2. Rule 2.
> In Russia they say: "for any tricky nut, we'll put a Russian bolt on you". In this sinful World there were many idiots who wanted to argue with Russia. Remember forever:
> - in the 19th century, the Russians taught French and took Paris
> - in the 20th century, the Russians learned German and occupied Berlin
> - in the 21st century, the Russians learn English ...
> Anglo-Saxons should pray to God that the President of Russia is Putin. This scarecrow is set by the "King" in order not to resist Anglo-Saxons.
> 
> 3. Rule 3
> I answer for the last time to this anonymous author.
> He is not an American, not a European, he is not a civilized person
> . He introduces enmity in the discussion and turns jokes.
> He writes such reports, for which in civilized countries, the court appoints several years of prison ...
> But in Ukraine, where is this anonymous, now a mess.
> Ukrainians do not have work, they go around the world, they swear at Russians and shit.
> 
> I grew up in the USSR, in Ukraine and can clearly define this type:
> 
> Rogul!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Who says, Honey--let's go out for dinner....you in the mood for Mexican or Russian tonight?
> What is hot in Russian couture?
> 
> The only thing they've got is ballet--and they didn't invent it.
Click to expand...

Smehno

I'm very surprised that on this American forum, socks are so excited ... wait, it will be even more interesting ..


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *RULE #1:  America doesn't give a flying crap what Russians think!*
> *RULE #2:  Americans couldn't give a shit about laws in Russia, new, old, stupid or otherwise!*
> *RULE #3:  A sure sign of America-envy is a Russian who spends his days looking for things to try to ridicule America over because you can probably count on ONE HAND the number of Americans who bother to learn Russian so they can join Russian social media to try to irritate them over nothing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Rule 1:
> America is just a "piece of land in the ocean," so they will never be "great", even if they place their soldiers everywhere, they will organize wars and sell hamburgers, movies and music. People in other countries will understand where the Truth is, and where the Lies
> 
> 2. Rule 2.
> In Russia they say: "for any tricky nut, we'll put a Russian bolt on you". In this sinful World there were many idiots who wanted to argue with Russia. Remember forever:
> - in the 19th century, the Russians taught French and took Paris
> - in the 20th century, the Russians learned German and occupied Berlin
> - in the 21st century, the Russians learn English ...
> Anglo-Saxons should pray to God that the President of Russia is Putin. This scarecrow is set by the "King" in order not to resist Anglo-Saxons.
> 
> 3. Rule 3
> I answer for the last time to this anonymous author.
> He is not an American, not a European, he is not a civilized person
> . He introduces enmity in the discussion and turns jokes.
> He writes such reports, for which in civilized countries, the court appoints several years of prison ...
> But in Ukraine, where is this anonymous, now a mess.
> Ukrainians do not have work, they go around the world, they swear at Russians and shit.
> 
> I grew up in the USSR, in Ukraine and can clearly define this type:
> 
> Rogul!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Who says, Honey--let's go out for dinner....you in the mood for Mexican or Russian tonight?
> What is hot in Russian couture?
> 
> The only thing they've got is ballet--and they didn't invent it.
Click to expand...

Even American Vodka is superior to the crap that comes out of Russia


----------



## OldLady

OsteInmar said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Rule 1:
> America is just a "piece of land in the ocean," so they will never be "great", even if they place their soldiers everywhere, they will organize wars and sell hamburgers, movies and music. People in other countries will understand where the Truth is, and where the Lies
> 
> 2. Rule 2.
> In Russia they say: "for any tricky nut, we'll put a Russian bolt on you". In this sinful World there were many idiots who wanted to argue with Russia. Remember forever:
> - in the 19th century, the Russians taught French and took Paris
> - in the 20th century, the Russians learned German and occupied Berlin
> - in the 21st century, the Russians learn English ...
> Anglo-Saxons should pray to God that the President of Russia is Putin. This scarecrow is set by the "King" in order not to resist Anglo-Saxons.
> 
> 3. Rule 3
> I answer for the last time to this anonymous author.
> He is not an American, not a European, he is not a civilized person
> . He introduces enmity in the discussion and turns jokes.
> He writes such reports, for which in civilized countries, the court appoints several years of prison ...
> But in Ukraine, where is this anonymous, now a mess.
> Ukrainians do not have work, they go around the world, they swear at Russians and shit.
> 
> I grew up in the USSR, in Ukraine and can clearly define this type:
> 
> Rogul!
> 
> 
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Who says, Honey--let's go out for dinner....you in the mood for Mexican or Russian tonight?
> What is hot in Russian couture?
> 
> The only thing they've got is ballet--and they didn't invent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smehno
> 
> I'm very surprised that on this American forum, socks are so excited ... wait, it will be even more interesting ..
Click to expand...

We're not socks, but you no doubt are.


----------



## rightwinger

Dumb Russian Laws

Criticize Putin and he will hunt you down and kill you


----------



## OsteInmar

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Rule 1:
> America is just a "piece of land in the ocean," so they will never be "great", even if they place their soldiers everywhere, they will organize wars and sell hamburgers, movies and music. People in other countries will understand where the Truth is, and where the Lies
> 
> 2. Rule 2.
> In Russia they say: "for any tricky nut, we'll put a Russian bolt on you". In this sinful World there were many idiots who wanted to argue with Russia. Remember forever:
> - in the 19th century, the Russians taught French and took Paris
> - in the 20th century, the Russians learned German and occupied Berlin
> - in the 21st century, the Russians learn English ...
> Anglo-Saxons should pray to God that the President of Russia is Putin. This scarecrow is set by the "King" in order not to resist Anglo-Saxons.
> 
> 3. Rule 3
> I answer for the last time to this anonymous author.
> He is not an American, not a European, he is not a civilized person
> . He introduces enmity in the discussion and turns jokes.
> He writes such reports, for which in civilized countries, the court appoints several years of prison ...
> But in Ukraine, where is this anonymous, now a mess.
> Ukrainians do not have work, they go around the world, they swear at Russians and shit.
> 
> I grew up in the USSR, in Ukraine and can clearly define this type:
> 
> Rogul!
> 
> 
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Who says, Honey--let's go out for dinner....you in the mood for Mexican or Russian tonight?
> What is hot in Russian couture?
> 
> The only thing they've got is ballet--and they didn't invent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even American Vodka is superior to the crap that comes out of Russia
Click to expand...


"American Vodka"
Write even funnier, my boy!


----------



## OsteInmar

OldLady said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Who says, Honey--let's go out for dinner....you in the mood for Mexican or Russian tonight?
> What is hot in Russian couture?
> 
> The only thing they've got is ballet--and they didn't invent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smehno
> 
> I'm very surprised that on this American forum, socks are so excited ... wait, it will be even more interesting ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not socks, but you no doubt are.
Click to expand...

Ffgghhhh


----------



## OsteInmar

In short, you're boring me ..
I fucked you, so I'll go read the forum.
You rest and do not write nonsense any more.

Then I will continue about the stupid American laws.


----------



## rightwinger

OsteInmar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Who says, Honey--let's go out for dinner....you in the mood for Mexican or Russian tonight?
> What is hot in Russian couture?
> 
> The only thing they've got is ballet--and they didn't invent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even American Vodka is superior to the crap that comes out of Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "American Vodka"
> Write even funnier, my boy!
Click to expand...

I have tasted authentic Russian vodka

Tastes like kerosene
Can’t believe Russians drink that crap


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Rule 1:
> America is just a "piece of land in the ocean," so they will never be "great", even if they place their soldiers everywhere, they will organize wars and sell hamburgers, movies and music. People in other countries will understand where the Truth is, and where the Lies
> 
> 2. Rule 2.
> In Russia they say: "for any tricky nut, we'll put a Russian bolt on you". In this sinful World there were many idiots who wanted to argue with Russia. Remember forever:
> - in the 19th century, the Russians taught French and took Paris
> - in the 20th century, the Russians learned German and occupied Berlin
> - in the 21st century, the Russians learn English ...
> Anglo-Saxons should pray to God that the President of Russia is Putin. This scarecrow is set by the "King" in order not to resist Anglo-Saxons.
> 
> 3. Rule 3
> I answer for the last time to this anonymous author.
> He is not an American, not a European, he is not a civilized person
> . He introduces enmity in the discussion and turns jokes.
> He writes such reports, for which in civilized countries, the court appoints several years of prison ...
> But in Ukraine, where is this anonymous, now a mess.
> Ukrainians do not have work, they go around the world, they swear at Russians and shit.
> 
> I grew up in the USSR, in Ukraine and can clearly define this type:
> 
> Rogul!
> 
> 
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Who says, Honey--let's go out for dinner....you in the mood for Mexican or Russian tonight?
> What is hot in Russian couture?
> 
> The only thing they've got is ballet--and they didn't invent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even American Vodka is superior to the crap that comes out of Russia
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know--I don't like vodka after an unfortunate experience with Screwdrivers one New Year's Eve.  The oligarchs do have caviar; I suppose that's something.
What does the common Russian eat?  





Apparently nothing, which is what got you guys into so much trouble in the first place.


----------



## rightwinger

OsteInmar said:


> In short, you're boring me ..
> I fucked you, so I'll go read the forum.
> You rest and do not write nonsense any more.
> 
> Then I will continue about the stupid American laws.


Silly man

Got his ass handed to him and now runs away crying


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Who says, Honey--let's go out for dinner....you in the mood for Mexican or Russian tonight?
> What is hot in Russian couture?
> 
> The only thing they've got is ballet--and they didn't invent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even American Vodka is superior to the crap that comes out of Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know--I don't like vodka after an unfortunate experience with Screwdrivers one New Year's Eve.  The oligarchs do have caviar; I suppose that's something.
> What does the common Russian eat?
> View attachment 218026
> 
> Apparently nothing, which is what got you guys into so much trouble in the first place.
Click to expand...

Russians eat potatoes and spoiled meat


----------



## OldLady

Those were pretty funny old laws.  I can just picture fishing on a camel.  But he took them seriously?  That kind of takes the giggle out of it.


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Who says, Honey--let's go out for dinner....you in the mood for Mexican or Russian tonight?
> What is hot in Russian couture?
> 
> The only thing they've got is ballet--and they didn't invent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even American Vodka is superior to the crap that comes out of Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know--I don't like vodka after an unfortunate experience with Screwdrivers one New Year's Eve.  The oligarchs do have caviar; I suppose that's something.
> What does the common Russian eat?
> View attachment 218026
> 
> Apparently nothing, which is what got you guys into so much trouble in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians eat potatoes and spoiled meat
Click to expand...

YUMMM!!! 
Sounds like my great aunt's house.


----------



## OsteInmar

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Who says, Honey--let's go out for dinner....you in the mood for Mexican or Russian tonight?
> What is hot in Russian couture?
> 
> The only thing they've got is ballet--and they didn't invent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even American Vodka is superior to the crap that comes out of Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know--I don't like vodka after an unfortunate experience with Screwdrivers one New Year's Eve.  The oligarchs do have caviar; I suppose that's something.
> What does the common Russian eat?
> View attachment 218026
> 
> Apparently nothing, which is what got you guys into so much trouble in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians eat potatoes and spoiled meat
Click to expand...

What is it?
Show me a photo


----------



## rightwinger

Dumb Russian laws

Arresting people for being homosexual


----------



## OsteInmar

Personally, I'm going to eat a stewed duck with cabbage. And then we'll talk about stupid American laws ..


----------



## rightwinger

OsteInmar said:


> Personally, I'm going to eat a stewed duck with cabbage. And then we'll talk about stupid American laws ..



<Stewed Duck is a Russian euphemism for pigeon >


----------



## OsteInmar

rightwinger said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm going to eat a stewed duck with cabbage. And then we'll talk about stupid American laws ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Stewed Duck is a Russian euphemism for pigeon >
Click to expand...


It's not funny, it's just stupid. 
You must "work with your behavior," which is not available to the American. 
By the way, I ate stewed duck with cabbage. You can envy me, because in America natural food is not available for a simple American .
. The American has a minimum of 7.5 dollars per hour, or $ 1500 per month, without taxes. This allows you to eat GMO food and wear cheap clothes
. The modern Russian has 10,500 rubles a month and eats the same shit. 

The Soviet man in the 70's had 120 rubles and ate natural food.
 Soviet Man in the 50's (Stali) ate sturgeon ...

 Let's talk about "Stalin's repression," my American boy? On other branches?


----------



## rightwinger

OsteInmar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm going to eat a stewed duck with cabbage. And then we'll talk about stupid American laws ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Stewed Duck is a Russian euphemism for pigeon >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not funny, it's just stupid.
> You must "work with your behavior," which is not available to the American.
> By the way, I ate stewed duck with cabbage. You can envy me, because in America natural food is not available for a simple American .
> . The American has a minimum of 7.5 dollars per hour, or $ 1500 per month, without taxes. This allows you to eat GMO food and wear cheap clothes
> . The modern Russian has 10,500 rubles a month and eats the same shit.
> 
> The Soviet man in the 70's had 120 rubles and ate natural food.
> Soviet Man in the 50's (Stali) ate sturgeon ...
> 
> Let's talk about "Stalin's repression," my American boy? On other branches?
Click to expand...


<“Natural Food”......Russian euphemism for Road Kill>


----------



## OsteInmar

rightwinger said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm going to eat a stewed duck with cabbage. And then we'll talk about stupid American laws ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Stewed Duck is a Russian euphemism for pigeon >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not funny, it's just stupid.
> You must "work with your behavior," which is not available to the American.
> By the way, I ate stewed duck with cabbage. You can envy me, because in America natural food is not available for a simple American .
> . The American has a minimum of 7.5 dollars per hour, or $ 1500 per month, without taxes. This allows you to eat GMO food and wear cheap clothes
> . The modern Russian has 10,500 rubles a month and eats the same shit.
> 
> The Soviet man in the 70's had 120 rubles and ate natural food.
> Soviet Man in the 50's (Stali) ate sturgeon ...
> 
> Let's talk about "Stalin's repression," my American boy? On other branches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <“Natural Food”......Russian euphemism for Road Kill>
Click to expand...

Somebody ..
Give this stupid American, looking CNN, to the brains ...
That he was a normal person ..


----------



## OldLady

OsteInmar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm going to eat a stewed duck with cabbage. And then we'll talk about stupid American laws ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Stewed Duck is a Russian euphemism for pigeon >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not funny, it's just stupid.
> You must "work with your behavior," which is not available to the American.
> By the way, I ate stewed duck with cabbage. You can envy me, because in America natural food is not available for a simple American .
> . The American has a minimum of 7.5 dollars per hour, or $ 1500 per month, without taxes. This allows you to eat GMO food and wear cheap clothes
> . The modern Russian has 10,500 rubles a month and eats the same shit.
> 
> The Soviet man in the 70's had 120 rubles and ate natural food.
> Soviet Man in the 50's (Stali) ate sturgeon ...
> 
> Let's talk about "Stalin's repression," my American boy? On other branches?
Click to expand...

In the 50's you ate Sturgeon?  No wonder caviar is sky high.  Didn't you folks ever hear of conservation?


----------



## OsteInmar

rightwinger said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm going to eat a stewed duck with cabbage. And then we'll talk about stupid American laws ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Stewed Duck is a Russian euphemism for pigeon >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not funny, it's just stupid.
> You must "work with your behavior," which is not available to the American.
> By the way, I ate stewed duck with cabbage. You can envy me, because in America natural food is not available for a simple American .
> . The American has a minimum of 7.5 dollars per hour, or $ 1500 per month, without taxes. This allows you to eat GMO food and wear cheap clothes
> . The modern Russian has 10,500 rubles a month and eats the same shit.
> 
> The Soviet man in the 70's had 120 rubles and ate natural food.
> Soviet Man in the 50's (Stali) ate sturgeon ...
> 
> Let's talk about "Stalin's repression," my American boy? On other branches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <“Natural Food”......Russian euphemism for Road Kill>
Click to expand...

Hhaha ..
You reminded me of the American depression, which it is correct to call "American starving"
*A dead rat, in America, was then called a rabbit ..*
5 million Americans died.
At the American historic forum, the Americans told me that 7 million Americans died ...

Let's talk, my American boy, about the American famine? Roosevelt ... Do we compare with hunger during Stalin's time?
Do not piss?


----------



## rightwinger

OsteInmar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm going to eat a stewed duck with cabbage. And then we'll talk about stupid American laws ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Stewed Duck is a Russian euphemism for pigeon >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not funny, it's just stupid.
> You must "work with your behavior," which is not available to the American.
> By the way, I ate stewed duck with cabbage. You can envy me, because in America natural food is not available for a simple American .
> . The American has a minimum of 7.5 dollars per hour, or $ 1500 per month, without taxes. This allows you to eat GMO food and wear cheap clothes
> . The modern Russian has 10,500 rubles a month and eats the same shit.
> 
> The Soviet man in the 70's had 120 rubles and ate natural food.
> Soviet Man in the 50's (Stali) ate sturgeon ...
> 
> Let's talk about "Stalin's repression," my American boy? On other branches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <“Natural Food”......Russian euphemism for Road Kill>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hhaha ..
> You reminded me of the American depression, which it is correct to call "American starving"
> *A dead rat, in America, was then called a rabbit ..*
> 5 million Americans died.
> At the American historic forum, the Americans told me that 7 million Americans died ...
> 
> Let's talk, my American boy, about the American famine? Roosevelt ... Do we compare with hunger during Stalin's time?
> Do not piss?
Click to expand...

We have the most extensively stocked super markets in the world

Russians eat road kill and rotten cabbage


----------



## OsteInmar

OldLady said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm going to eat a stewed duck with cabbage. And then we'll talk about stupid American laws ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Stewed Duck is a Russian euphemism for pigeon >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not funny, it's just stupid.
> You must "work with your behavior," which is not available to the American.
> By the way, I ate stewed duck with cabbage. You can envy me, because in America natural food is not available for a simple American .
> . The American has a minimum of 7.5 dollars per hour, or $ 1500 per month, without taxes. This allows you to eat GMO food and wear cheap clothes
> . The modern Russian has 10,500 rubles a month and eats the same shit.
> 
> The Soviet man in the 70's had 120 rubles and ate natural food.
> Soviet Man in the 50's (Stali) ate sturgeon ...
> 
> Let's talk about "Stalin's repression," my American boy? On other branches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 50's you ate Sturgeon?  No wonder caviar is sky high.  Didn't you folks ever hear of conservation?
Click to expand...

Are you a complete fool or just have an "American education"?
In the days of Stalin, sturgeon, black caviar were sold freely and each person had the opportunity to buy them.
I will create a new topic and write all the expenses in the days of Stalin, Khrushev, Brezhnev ...

All data on the basis of the Federal State Statistics Service of the USSR
If you do not like it, I'll show you the data of the US CIA.
They do not differ, as the CIA takes the statistical data provided by the Government of another country. This is very funny...


----------



## OsteInmar

rightwinger said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm going to eat a stewed duck with cabbage. And then we'll talk about stupid American laws ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Stewed Duck is a Russian euphemism for pigeon >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not funny, it's just stupid.
> You must "work with your behavior," which is not available to the American.
> By the way, I ate stewed duck with cabbage. You can envy me, because in America natural food is not available for a simple American .
> . The American has a minimum of 7.5 dollars per hour, or $ 1500 per month, without taxes. This allows you to eat GMO food and wear cheap clothes
> . The modern Russian has 10,500 rubles a month and eats the same shit.
> 
> The Soviet man in the 70's had 120 rubles and ate natural food.
> Soviet Man in the 50's (Stali) ate sturgeon ...
> 
> Let's talk about "Stalin's repression," my American boy? On other branches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <“Natural Food”......Russian euphemism for Road Kill>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hhaha ..
> You reminded me of the American depression, which it is correct to call "American starving"
> *A dead rat, in America, was then called a rabbit ..*
> 5 million Americans died.
> At the American historic forum, the Americans told me that 7 million Americans died ...
> 
> Let's talk, my American boy, about the American famine? Roosevelt ... Do we compare with hunger during Stalin's time?
> Do not piss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the most extensively stocked super markets in the world
> 
> Russians eat road kill and rotten cabbage
Click to expand...


Judging by your idiotic hat, you eat rotten cabbage.


----------



## OldLady

OsteInmar said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm going to eat a stewed duck with cabbage. And then we'll talk about stupid American laws ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Stewed Duck is a Russian euphemism for pigeon >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not funny, it's just stupid.
> You must "work with your behavior," which is not available to the American.
> By the way, I ate stewed duck with cabbage. You can envy me, because in America natural food is not available for a simple American .
> . The American has a minimum of 7.5 dollars per hour, or $ 1500 per month, without taxes. This allows you to eat GMO food and wear cheap clothes
> . The modern Russian has 10,500 rubles a month and eats the same shit.
> 
> The Soviet man in the 70's had 120 rubles and ate natural food.
> Soviet Man in the 50's (Stali) ate sturgeon ...
> 
> Let's talk about "Stalin's repression," my American boy? On other branches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 50's you ate Sturgeon?  No wonder caviar is sky high.  Didn't you folks ever hear of conservation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a complete fool or just have an "American education"?
> In the days of Stalin, sturgeon, black caviar were sold freely and each person had the opportunity to buy them.
> I will create a new topic and write all the expenses in the days of Stalin, Khrushev, Brezhnev ...
> 
> All data on the basis of the Federal State Statistics Service of the USSR
> If you do not like it, I'll show you the data of the US CIA.
> They do not differ, as the CIA takes the statistical data provided by the Government of another country. This is very funny...
Click to expand...

I could give two shits, O, about any of your tedious facts about back in the day.  I just am as concerned as anyone, globally, about the severe depletion of sturgeon stocks, which means if I were ever wealthy enough to buy the best caviar, it could be gone forever.  I had a tiny pile of really good caviar once, on an oyster, and it was so much fun in my mouth.  I would hate to have that experience wiped out forever.


----------



## rightwinger

Russian culture


----------



## Windparadox

`
When faced with a topic that is completely indefensible, bring up a person from the past that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## OsteInmar

OldLady said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm going to eat a stewed duck with cabbage. And then we'll talk about stupid American laws ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Stewed Duck is a Russian euphemism for pigeon >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not funny, it's just stupid.
> You must "work with your behavior," which is not available to the American.
> By the way, I ate stewed duck with cabbage. You can envy me, because in America natural food is not available for a simple American .
> . The American has a minimum of 7.5 dollars per hour, or $ 1500 per month, without taxes. This allows you to eat GMO food and wear cheap clothes
> . The modern Russian has 10,500 rubles a month and eats the same shit.
> 
> The Soviet man in the 70's had 120 rubles and ate natural food.
> Soviet Man in the 50's (Stali) ate sturgeon ...
> 
> Let's talk about "Stalin's repression," my American boy? On other branches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 50's you ate Sturgeon?  No wonder caviar is sky high.  Didn't you folks ever hear of conservation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a complete fool or just have an "American education"?
> In the days of Stalin, sturgeon, black caviar were sold freely and each person had the opportunity to buy them.
> I will create a new topic and write all the expenses in the days of Stalin, Khrushev, Brezhnev ...
> 
> All data on the basis of the Federal State Statistics Service of the USSR
> If you do not like it, I'll show you the data of the US CIA.
> They do not differ, as the CIA takes the statistical data provided by the Government of another country. This is very funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could give two shits, O, about any of your tedious facts about back in the day.  I just am as concerned as anyone, globally, about the severe depletion of sturgeon stocks, which means if I were ever wealthy enough to buy the best caviar, it could be gone forever.  I had a tiny pile of really good caviar once, on an oyster, and it was so much fun in my mouth.  I would hate to have that experience wiped out forever.
Click to expand...


Modern Americans and Russians will never eat a good caviar.
Forget ...
Now such caviar is sold only illegally.
In Stalin's time, caviar was sold freely!
You read all sorts of nonsense about Stalin.
Why?
Anglo-Saxons do not like the strong rulers of Russia.
That's all.
I can prove this using data from US agencies or Russian companies funded from the United States.
I never use the data of Russian agencies, so I do not accept evidence from Americans who use data from US agencies.


----------



## OsteInmar

Windparadox said:


> `
> When faced with a topic that is completely indefensible, bring up a person from the past that has nothing to do with it.


I asked you permission to publish the American propaganda, which you placed on the branch about the war between the USSR and Japan.
  You did not answer.
Have you begun to shit on my branches?
Girl, I do not like this ..
You will be punished.


----------



## Windparadox

OsteInmar said:


> I asked you permission to publish the American propaganda, which you placed on the branch about the war between the USSR and Japan.  You did not answer Have you begun to shit on my branchesGirl, I do not like this .You will be punished.


`
I didn't give you permission....sorry.


----------



## OldLady

OsteInmar said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> <Stewed Duck is a Russian euphemism for pigeon >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not funny, it's just stupid.
> You must "work with your behavior," which is not available to the American.
> By the way, I ate stewed duck with cabbage. You can envy me, because in America natural food is not available for a simple American .
> . The American has a minimum of 7.5 dollars per hour, or $ 1500 per month, without taxes. This allows you to eat GMO food and wear cheap clothes
> . The modern Russian has 10,500 rubles a month and eats the same shit.
> 
> The Soviet man in the 70's had 120 rubles and ate natural food.
> Soviet Man in the 50's (Stali) ate sturgeon ...
> 
> Let's talk about "Stalin's repression," my American boy? On other branches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 50's you ate Sturgeon?  No wonder caviar is sky high.  Didn't you folks ever hear of conservation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a complete fool or just have an "American education"?
> In the days of Stalin, sturgeon, black caviar were sold freely and each person had the opportunity to buy them.
> I will create a new topic and write all the expenses in the days of Stalin, Khrushev, Brezhnev ...
> 
> All data on the basis of the Federal State Statistics Service of the USSR
> If you do not like it, I'll show you the data of the US CIA.
> They do not differ, as the CIA takes the statistical data provided by the Government of another country. This is very funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could give two shits, O, about any of your tedious facts about back in the day.  I just am as concerned as anyone, globally, about the severe depletion of sturgeon stocks, which means if I were ever wealthy enough to buy the best caviar, it could be gone forever.  I had a tiny pile of really good caviar once, on an oyster, and it was so much fun in my mouth.  I would hate to have that experience wiped out forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Modern Americans and Russians will never eat a good caviar.
> Forget ...
> Now such caviar is sold only illegally.
> In Stalin's time, caviar was sold freely!
> You read all sorts of nonsense about Stalin.
> Why?
> Anglo-Saxons do not like the strong rulers of Russia.
> That's all.
> I can prove this using data from US agencies or Russian companies funded from the United States.
> I never use the data of Russian agencies, so I do not accept evidence from Americans who use data from US agencies.
Click to expand...

_In Stalin's time, caviar was sold freely!_
My point exactly.  Eat all the eggs and what happens?
You guys need a refresher course on the birds and the bees.


----------



## OsteInmar

OldLady said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not funny, it's just stupid.
> You must "work with your behavior," which is not available to the American.
> By the way, I ate stewed duck with cabbage. You can envy me, because in America natural food is not available for a simple American .
> . The American has a minimum of 7.5 dollars per hour, or $ 1500 per month, without taxes. This allows you to eat GMO food and wear cheap clothes
> . The modern Russian has 10,500 rubles a month and eats the same shit.
> 
> The Soviet man in the 70's had 120 rubles and ate natural food.
> Soviet Man in the 50's (Stali) ate sturgeon ...
> 
> Let's talk about "Stalin's repression," my American boy? On other branches?
> 
> 
> 
> In the 50's you ate Sturgeon?  No wonder caviar is sky high.  Didn't you folks ever hear of conservation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a complete fool or just have an "American education"?
> In the days of Stalin, sturgeon, black caviar were sold freely and each person had the opportunity to buy them.
> I will create a new topic and write all the expenses in the days of Stalin, Khrushev, Brezhnev ...
> 
> All data on the basis of the Federal State Statistics Service of the USSR
> If you do not like it, I'll show you the data of the US CIA.
> They do not differ, as the CIA takes the statistical data provided by the Government of another country. This is very funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could give two shits, O, about any of your tedious facts about back in the day.  I just am as concerned as anyone, globally, about the severe depletion of sturgeon stocks, which means if I were ever wealthy enough to buy the best caviar, it could be gone forever.  I had a tiny pile of really good caviar once, on an oyster, and it was so much fun in my mouth.  I would hate to have that experience wiped out forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Modern Americans and Russians will never eat a good caviar.
> Forget ...
> Now such caviar is sold only illegally.
> In Stalin's time, caviar was sold freely!
> You read all sorts of nonsense about Stalin.
> Why?
> Anglo-Saxons do not like the strong rulers of Russia.
> That's all.
> I can prove this using data from US agencies or Russian companies funded from the United States.
> I never use the data of Russian agencies, so I do not accept evidence from Americans who use data from US agencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In Stalin's time, caviar was sold freely!_
> My point exactly.  Eat all the eggs and what happens?
> You guys need a refresher course on the birds and the bees.
Click to expand...

Buy yourself a rag and a US "American blanket," then put your feet on the table and talk about Stalin.


----------



## rightwinger

OsteInmar said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> <Stewed Duck is a Russian euphemism for pigeon >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not funny, it's just stupid.
> You must "work with your behavior," which is not available to the American.
> By the way, I ate stewed duck with cabbage. You can envy me, because in America natural food is not available for a simple American .
> . The American has a minimum of 7.5 dollars per hour, or $ 1500 per month, without taxes. This allows you to eat GMO food and wear cheap clothes
> . The modern Russian has 10,500 rubles a month and eats the same shit.
> 
> The Soviet man in the 70's had 120 rubles and ate natural food.
> Soviet Man in the 50's (Stali) ate sturgeon ...
> 
> Let's talk about "Stalin's repression," my American boy? On other branches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 50's you ate Sturgeon?  No wonder caviar is sky high.  Didn't you folks ever hear of conservation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a complete fool or just have an "American education"?
> In the days of Stalin, sturgeon, black caviar were sold freely and each person had the opportunity to buy them.
> I will create a new topic and write all the expenses in the days of Stalin, Khrushev, Brezhnev ...
> 
> All data on the basis of the Federal State Statistics Service of the USSR
> If you do not like it, I'll show you the data of the US CIA.
> They do not differ, as the CIA takes the statistical data provided by the Government of another country. This is very funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could give two shits, O, about any of your tedious facts about back in the day.  I just am as concerned as anyone, globally, about the severe depletion of sturgeon stocks, which means if I were ever wealthy enough to buy the best caviar, it could be gone forever.  I had a tiny pile of really good caviar once, on an oyster, and it was so much fun in my mouth.  I would hate to have that experience wiped out forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Modern Americans and Russians will never eat a good caviar.
> Forget ...
> Now such caviar is sold only illegally.
> In Stalin's time, caviar was sold freely!
> You read all sorts of nonsense about Stalin.
> Why?
> Anglo-Saxons do not like the strong rulers of Russia.
> That's all.
> I can prove this using data from US agencies or Russian companies funded from the United States.
> I never use the data of Russian agencies, so I do not accept evidence from Americans who use data from US agencies.
Click to expand...

Stalin was a murderous tyrant

So is Putin


----------



## rightwinger

OsteInmar said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you permission to publish the American propaganda, which you placed on the branch about the war between the USSR and Japan.  You did not answer Have you begun to shit on my branchesGirl, I do not like this .You will be punished.
> 
> 
> 
> `
> I didn't give you permission....sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better forget about me ..
> You live in America, so you have a lot of problems. You have racial problems with your children, your husband.
> I said that I do not like you.
> Never answer me.
> Okay?
Click to expand...

You are getting bitch slapped by an American woman


----------



## OldLady

OsteInmar said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 50's you ate Sturgeon?  No wonder caviar is sky high.  Didn't you folks ever hear of conservation?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a complete fool or just have an "American education"?
> In the days of Stalin, sturgeon, black caviar were sold freely and each person had the opportunity to buy them.
> I will create a new topic and write all the expenses in the days of Stalin, Khrushev, Brezhnev ...
> 
> All data on the basis of the Federal State Statistics Service of the USSR
> If you do not like it, I'll show you the data of the US CIA.
> They do not differ, as the CIA takes the statistical data provided by the Government of another country. This is very funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could give two shits, O, about any of your tedious facts about back in the day.  I just am as concerned as anyone, globally, about the severe depletion of sturgeon stocks, which means if I were ever wealthy enough to buy the best caviar, it could be gone forever.  I had a tiny pile of really good caviar once, on an oyster, and it was so much fun in my mouth.  I would hate to have that experience wiped out forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Modern Americans and Russians will never eat a good caviar.
> Forget ...
> Now such caviar is sold only illegally.
> In Stalin's time, caviar was sold freely!
> You read all sorts of nonsense about Stalin.
> Why?
> Anglo-Saxons do not like the strong rulers of Russia.
> That's all.
> I can prove this using data from US agencies or Russian companies funded from the United States.
> I never use the data of Russian agencies, so I do not accept evidence from Americans who use data from US agencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In Stalin's time, caviar was sold freely!_
> My point exactly.  Eat all the eggs and what happens?
> You guys need a refresher course on the birds and the bees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buy yourself a rag and a US "American blanket," then put your feet on the table and talk about Stalin.
Click to expand...

You really, really like Stalin, don't you?  You got a little iconostas to him set up in your house?  Do they sell Stalin icons?


----------



## OsteInmar

Socks, I'm sick of it


----------



## Windparadox

OsteInmar said:


> You better forget about me ..You live in America, so you have a lot of problems. You have racial problems with your children, your husband.I said that I do not like you.Never answer me. Okay?


`


----------



## Unkotare

OsteInmar said:


> .....
> At the American historic forum, the Americans told me that 7 million Americans died ........




Gee, more lies on the internet. Who could've imagined?





Great Depression Had Little Effect on Death Rates      |     Science | Smithsonian


----------



## OsteInmar

It's very interesting when a girl / boy, a man / woman, a Japanese / American starts running after me like a battered puppy ...
This is a sign of defeat.
Let's play, my sweet?


----------



## Unkotare

OsteInmar said:


> It's very interesting when a girl / boy, a man / woman, a Japanese / American starts running after me like a battered puppy ...
> This is a sign of defeat.
> Let's play, my sweet?




Want to buy a bridge in NY, comrade?


----------



## OsteInmar

Unkotare said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very interesting when a girl / boy, a man / woman, a Japanese / American starts running after me like a battered puppy ...
> This is a sign of defeat.
> Let's play, my sweet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to buy a bridge in NY, comrade?
Click to expand...


Weak answer.
Tell me about 731 and the Quantum army

Why in the Japanese imperial army, homosexuality was considered a property, when sensei could fuck sempai?


----------



## Unkotare

OsteInmar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very interesting when a girl / boy, a man / woman, a Japanese / American starts running after me like a battered puppy ...
> This is a sign of defeat.
> Let's play, my sweet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to buy a bridge in NY, comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weak answer.
> Tell me about 731 and the Quantum army
Click to expand...



If you flunked out of high school, that's your problem. If you have questions about common knowledge from WWII go Google yourself. I don't teach dimwits for free.


----------



## OsteInmar

Unkotare said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very interesting when a girl / boy, a man / woman, a Japanese / American starts running after me like a battered puppy ...
> This is a sign of defeat.
> Let's play, my sweet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to buy a bridge in NY, comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weak answer.
> Tell me about 731 and the Quantum army
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you flunked out of high school, that's your problem. If you have questions about common knowledge from WWII go Google yourself. I don't teach dimwits for free.
Click to expand...


Very strange..
Then, why are you running after me like a lousy puppy?
You want to shit me?
Choose the bushes and links to them.

I repeat and complicate the question:
1. Tell me about the Kwantung Army
2. Tell me about Detachment 731
3. Why are there too many homosexuals in the Japanese army


I like how your socks put their own likes


----------



## Unkotare

OsteInmar said:


> .......
> 3. Why are there too many homosexuals in the Japanese army




There are? You seem to be an expert in that area. 



Seems I was right about Russians still feeling emasculated by the ass-ripping they got in the Russo-Japanese War. It was a long time ago, so get over it.


----------



## OsteInmar

Unkotare said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 3. Why are there too many homosexuals in the Japanese army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are? You seem to be an expert in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I was right about Russians still feeling emasculated by the ass-ripping they got in the Russo-Japanese War. It was a long time ago, so get over it.
Click to expand...



You have the last attempt to answer my questions.


----------



## Unkotare

OsteInmar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 3. Why are there too many homosexuals in the Japanese army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are? You seem to be an expert in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I was right about Russians still feeling emasculated by the ass-ripping they got in the Russo-Japanese War. It was a long time ago, so get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have the last attempt to answer my questions.
Click to expand...




What questions? Don't waste my time with 'questions' of common knowledge you can Google for yourself if you're really that ignorant. Got a real question? Fire away.


----------



## deannalw

Is it true that some Russian women are so poor they have to insert a badger for birth control?


----------



## Unkotare

deannalw said:


> Is it true that some Russian women are so poor they have to insert a badger for birth control?




That's how Putin was conceived.


----------



## deannalw

LA RAM FAN said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what happens in ny if you walk around on sundays with ice cream in your pocket? LOL
Click to expand...



You'll get a frostbit dick


----------



## deannalw

rightwinger said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia it is very popular to listen to "some funny laws in America." I thought that was humor, but it turns out that these laws actually exist in America. Not Fake..
> For tourist to America.
> 
> _-A person may not walk around on Sundays with an ice cream cone in his/her pocket.
> -Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business_.
> _-It is forbidden to invite a lion to the cinema
> -Cats walking along the street in the evening should have a light-reflecting tablets on their ass
> -It is forbidden to install gambling machines in the toilet
> -If you blow up a nuclear bomb in the city, then pay a fine of $ 500
> -Dogs are forbidden to gather more than 6 animals after 7 pm.
> -You can not fish while sitting on a camel._
> 
> And so on..
> 
> The absurd laws of the cities and states of America
> Dumb Laws in New York. Crazy New York Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RULE #1:  America doesn't give a flying crap what Russians think!*
> *RULE #2:  Americans couldn't give a shit about laws in Russia, new, old, stupid or otherwise!*
> *RULE #3:  A sure sign of America-envy is a Russian who spends his days looking for things to try to ridicule America over because you can probably count on ONE HAND the number of Americans who bother to learn Russian so they can join Russian social media to try to irritate them over nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Rule 1:
> America is just a "piece of land in the ocean," so they will never be "great", even if they place their soldiers everywhere, they will organize wars and sell hamburgers, movies and music. People in other countries will understand where the Truth is, and where the Lies
> 
> 2. Rule 2.
> In Russia they say: "for any tricky nut, we'll put a Russian bolt on you". In this sinful World there were many idiots who wanted to argue with Russia. Remember forever:
> - in the 19th century, the Russians taught French and took Paris
> - in the 20th century, the Russians learned German and occupied Berlin
> - in the 21st century, the Russians learn English ...
> Anglo-Saxons should pray to God that the President of Russia is Putin. This scarecrow is set by the "King" in order not to resist Anglo-Saxons.
> 
> 3. Rule 3
> I answer for the last time to this anonymous author.
> He is not an American, not a European, he is not a civilized person
> . He introduces enmity in the discussion and turns jokes.
> He writes such reports, for which in civilized countries, the court appoints several years of prison ...
> But in Ukraine, where is this anonymous, now a mess.
> Ukrainians do not have work, they go around the world, they swear at Russians and shit.
> 
> I grew up in the USSR, in Ukraine and can clearly define this type:
> 
> Rogul!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will conquer you with our culture
> 
> Yes, you will learn English, watch our movies, listen to our music, wear our blue jeans
> 
> Your children prefer American culture to Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
Click to expand...



Cept when I snarf me some vodka!


----------



## deannalw

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made fun of it.
> - "American culture" does not exist. There is a culture for mass consumption.
> The rest I will not comment ..
> Where on the forum is a yawning smile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Comrade.....your children love it
> They wear blue jeans and baseball caps
> They worship our rock and rap stars
> They eat our hamburgers
> They speak our language
> 
> In America......you will find no influence of Russian culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Who says, Honey--let's go out for dinner....you in the mood for Mexican or Russian tonight?
> What is hot in Russian couture?
> 
> The only thing they've got is ballet--and they didn't invent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even American Vodka is superior to the crap that comes out of Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know--I don't like vodka after an unfortunate experience with Screwdrivers one New Year's Eve.  The oligarchs do have caviar; I suppose that's something.
> What does the common Russian eat?
> View attachment 218026
> 
> Apparently nothing, which is what got you guys into so much trouble in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians eat potatoes and spoiled meat
Click to expand...



And rat butt soup.


----------

